
Resume-building and talent-acquisitions. - sahillavingia
http://sahillavingia.com/blog/resume-building-and-talent-acquisitions./
======
reason
You can find other ways to market your app other than writing and submitting
such an empty post. You've written other pieces on the importance of starting
and creating stuff, all which have received their fair share of discussion
around here. I don't see what this adds to the concept besides a cheap attempt
at plugging your app. I get you're trying to market it, as you've said here
before, but just not here. Come on, man.

~~~
redrory
Couldn't agree more. I liked your other articles, so when I saw a new post
from you. I was looking forward to reading it. Being on my mobile, I was
trying to scroll down to find the rest of the article...but it was done

